# Adopted an orphan baby monkey



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

I adopted a baby monkey after I found him on the side of the road next to his mother's lifeless body. The baby didn't know what to do and was sad and crying so I decided to take him with me and help raise him. So I decided to daily post a YouTube video of our baby monkey so everyone can see him. Anyway go to youtube and search for "Binker the Stinker" as this forum will not let me post my youtube link.


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

pretty lame i can't post links. Anyway check out my new vid


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

ok so i will bump until i hit 10


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

dfsdf fsd fds fdsf


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

BUMP BUMP fdushfius


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

Soh ofhod mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

3 more bumps fdsf dsf sf


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

fdsh uisdhuif huidsfhiu hsifuhsdiu


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

fdsh uisdhuif huidsfhiu hsifuhsdiu fdsf


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAQ19_Z0S8g


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SshrpksuuZ0


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello all, thank you very much for watching my youtube videos. Can I humbly request if you could share one of my videos on your Facebook profile, and ask all your friends to subscribe to my channel? Thank you again very much!


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk_imj84Iv8


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alkd9Pv9joo


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZa_ATeulKU


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWCAlcBG7hc


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLra4N1zUas


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M1DfZz2zKg


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m_h_WsMbeM


----------



## BillysBadFurDay (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVYlhSrw1Ig


----------

